
The Constrained RESTful Application Language (CoRAL) - appwiz
https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-hartke-t2trg-coral-09
======
appwiz
Looks like I posted a early draft. The latest draft is at
[https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-ietf-core-
coral-03](https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-ietf-core-coral-03)

